# Squirrel!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes, Harleigh's new collar mania squirrel collar came a couple days ago and I'm finally getting around to posting pictures of it  I absolutely love it!!

Ironically she was staring down a Squirrel, haha!

IMG_6175 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

I'm biased, but she's so adorable

IMG_6198 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


IMG_6200 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

Whee!

IMG_6202 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


IMG_6189 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


IMG_6221 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

She found the water... 

IMG_6216 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


IMG_6246 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

We came back inside to find Phoebe just chillin' on the table in the Den

IMG_6263 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

love it!!!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I love the colors on that collar!!!! 

I'm going to go order one and shave Louis' neck now!

...Not :frown:


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

GREAT shots!!!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Ha, love it!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OHH....I LOVE it!:biggrin:

I SOOO cant wait for the boy's CM collars to get here!:happy:


----------



## garry (Jul 22, 2011)

You may be biased, but she is adorable.

PS. It is funny how they have a urge to chase squirrels, cats or anything that looks similar


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Aww Harleigh is so beautiful!!

I'm gonna order Duke a CM collar!! They ship to Australia, YES!! arty:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

So can we assume you've seen the movie 'UP' ? Dog "blah blah blah ...."SQUIRREL!!"


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> So can we assume you've seen the movie 'UP' ? Dog "blah blah blah ...."SQUIRREL!!"


That part of the movie cracks me up, because my dog does it ALL the time! (Not actually squirrels though, because we don't get squirrels haha, just anything that catches his attention, he completely changes!)


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

That is a cute collar, it looks great against the shiny black coat. And cute kitty  I'm partial to the calico, as i grew up with 2.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That's a great looking collar!
Harleigh looks just beautiful!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Ooooh... I am NOT a cat person, but Pheobe is beautiful! I had a shaded calico as a kid. Calicos have always been my favorite.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

GREAT pics and collar!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Harleigh looks like one content, happy, dog just totally enjoying her life. She is a real cutie.
Your kitten is really cute too. Cept, back home we call them tortoiseshell cats.


----------

